# Brown & Sharpe 620 Surface Gauge



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 18, 2016)

Brown & Sharpe 620 Surface Gauge
it's gotta be the cutest little useful thing in my shop. it well served it's last owner, i'm going to put a dial test indicator on it and use it for another 80 years!!!
the base was freckled with case hardening gone bad.
i was able to save it by biax scraping the surface back to flat and now it has excellent contact.
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/103060654120661306884/albums/6331365109806843473






and for contrast, a Starrett surface gauge (right) and a nicely shop made surface gauge (left)


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 18, 2016)

nice.


----------

